# Barcelona is always staying up



## Vladka

Hi everybody,
I am looking for translation of the sentance: Barcelona is always staying up (aswim, afloat)! to Spanish and Catalan.

Thank you in advance


----------



## susanb

Vladka said:


> Hi everybody,
> I am looking for translation of the sentance: Barcelona is always staying up (aswim, afloat)! to Spanish and Catalan.
> 
> Thank you in advance


I can help you, but following the forum's rules...what would you say? How would you translate it? 
And also, you might have a quicker answer in the Catalan or Spanish forum.


----------



## Vladka

Thank you very much, I am just new in this forum


----------



## susanb

Vladka said:


> Thank you very much, I am just new in this forum


No worries and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Vladka

Hi, Susanb!
Could you be so kind to help me in translation ?

  I want to say that in any problems or troubles in the life, Barcelona will stay and never sink...

 Which sentance is correct:

 1. Barcelona és sempre quedant dalt. 

 2. Barcelona és sempre a flotació.

 I am very interested in Catalonia and Barcelona and I need this sentance for the Slogan.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ildure

2. Barcelona sempre es manté a flot (i think, my English is not so good).


----------



## Vladka

Thank you very much, ildure!!!


----------



## susanb

ildure said:


> 2. Barcelona sempre es manté a flot (i think, my English is not so good).


 
I think it's a good translation. However, being a slogan what you are looking for, I'd probably shorten it.
Something like:
Barcelona sempre a flot
Hope it helps


----------



## ampurdan

Another option, not so literal:

"Barcelona, passi el que passi": meaning: no matter what might happen, Barcelona will always be there.


----------



## Vladka

Thanks a lot I am realy appriciate for your help.

Let's contact each other for future, I'll try my best to help you too.



Best regards,
Vladka


----------



## Mei

Hi there,

If you don't need a literal translation I would say "Barcelona sempre sobreviu" if not I would say "Barcelona sempre està flotant".

Hope it helps!

Mei


----------



## Vladka

Muchisimas gracias! Le estoy muy reconocida. Esto es exactamente lo que he querido.

 Salude de mi parte a Barcelona... Que lo pase bien!


----------

